# Alice Router portforwarding



## Shooter2k (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo Forum,
ich habe ein Problem mit dem Portforwarden beim Alice Router(Alice Modem WLAN 1231). Habe vor ein paar Tagen meine feste IP erhalten und dazu ein neues Modem/Router von Alice der leider keine DMZ Möglichkeit bietet. 

Der A-Rekord meines Webhosters zeigt schon auf die IP. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings Domain http://www.meinedomain.de aufrufe, dann werde ich direkt zum Webinterface des Alice Routers geleitet (192.168.1.1). Also dachte ich mir, leite ich den Port 80 direkt auf die Adresse meines Servers um, auf dem auch schon Apache läuft. Nur leider hat das nicht funktioniert und daher wollte ich einfach mal nachfragen ob jemand noch einen Tipp für mich parat hat.

Bild:
http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/4580/bildschirmfoto20100628u.png


Vielen Dank
gruß


----------



## bejay (3. Juli 2010)

Hi,
wie sieht es mit der Konfiguration von deinem Apachen aus, ist der in deinem lokalen Netz erreichbar? Hast du deine virtual Hosts eingetragen? Stimmt die Konfiguration auf dem Rechner wo der Apache läuft? Nach dem Portforwarding den Router neu gestartet? Welches Betriebssystem hat dein Host.
Gruss
bejay


----------

